# How do You Like Your Eggs?



## SeaBreeze

The only way I like eggs are in omelets or scrambled.  I sometimes sauté onions/red peppers in the pan until soft, and then make a simple omelet.  Hubby likes omelets and bulls-eyes, so sometimes I make his eggs separate from mine.  How do you like to make your eggs??  Here are some health benefits of eggs...http://authoritynutrition.com/6-reasons-why-eggs-are-the-healthiest-food-on-the-planet/


----------



## Steve

We eat eggs almost every day for breakfast or more like a brunch as we get up late..

I make eggs several ways:
Omelette
Scrambled
Poached
On a wrap in the fry pan and then broiled
Hard boiled then sliced
In the center of a bagel.. Cut out the hole making it much bigger. Cut bagel in half and fry an egg in the middle
Frittata with either veggies or fruit
Baked in oven with cottage cheese
Egg McMuffins using English muffins
Hard boiled, chopped and in a salad
Deviled eggs

I can go on but I think that is an idea.. We have at least 2 eggs each, every morning, sometimes 3 eggs each.. I only buy the jumbo eggs that often have double yolks..


----------



## Diwundrin

I eat most eggs in Fried Rice.  When the rice is almost ready crack an egg in the middle and stir it like Hell to spread the egg through as it cooks.    

A trick from watching the Iron Chef.  Works every time.

Otherwise boiled,fried,poached or scrambled.

Anyone else silly enough to bother doing scrambled eggs 'Heston' style?   Being bored helps, takes more time... but totally worth it.



Method:  A well buttered glass bowl, place onto/into a saucepan of  boiling water,  above water level.  
Crack in the eggs, I only do 2, you'll have to jig the ingredients to suit the numbers.  Stir briskly,  rather than whisk, just enough to break them up into an even look.
Throw in around a dessertspoon of butter and cream.  Dash of milk.  Salt and pepper.

Then stir very gently about every 30 seconds until it starts to thicken, then continue stiring very slowly until it sets to how you like it. It can take anything up to 6-10 minutes.  Try not to let it set too quickly, remove from heat for a few seconds to keep heat even if needed.

 Turn it out onto toast and and slap more butter on, enjoy.  Heston does a burnt butter sauce to pour over it but haven't bothered with that ...  yet anyway, might try it one day.

It comes out much 'silkier'? than eggs cooked faster.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I do similar Di but don't put it over a saucpan i burn some butter in the pan and then toss in the beaten egg and cream into the frypan and run the wooden spoon through  every so often so it almost folds then take it off before it sets when it is creamy serve with parsley and short cut bacon with toast, and i might just have that tonight for tea _


----------



## rkunsaw

I like eggs over medium, scrambled, in omelets, hard boiled, deviled, in egg custards and even raw in eggnog. Ooooh I forgot pickled.

Be back in a few minutes, I'm gonna go cook some eggs.


----------



## Diwundrin

Jillaroo said:


> _I do similar Di but don't put it over a saucpan i burn some butter in the pan and then toss in the beaten egg and cream into the frypan and run the wooden spoon through  every so often so it almost folds then take it off before it sets when it is creamy serve with parsley and short cut bacon with toast, and i might just have that tonight for tea _



Yeah but, believe it or not they do come out different when they're not done on the direct heat.  Matter of taste, I just like em really moist and smooth and maybe I'm not too good at doing them in the pan or something.


----------



## Pappy

Anyway they can be fixed. I love eggs. Sure miss the fresh eggs we got when we raised chickens.


----------



## Katybug

Jillaroo said:


> _I do similar Di but don't put it over a saucpan i burn some butter in the pan and then toss in the beaten egg and cream into the frypan and run the wooden spoon through  every so often so it almost folds then take it off before it sets when it is creamy serve with parsley and short cut bacon with toast, and i might just have that tonight for tea _



This is the way I fry my scrambled eggs (med to well done) and sometimes add bell pepper, onions and mushrooms, but mostly eat them by themselves.  

I love egg salad and always add a boiled egg to potato salad, tuna and chicken salad.  One of my favorite things is deviled eggs w/just a pinch of sugar/mayo/some dry mustard, S & P, added to the stuffing.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I too miss the fresh eggs from the chooks we had on the farm, you can't beat the flavour, my fav sandwich with the eggs was curry egg yummo_


----------



## JustBonee

My choice is an omelet with egg whites, w/ground red pepper and Rotel diced tomatoes w/lime juice and cilantro...
and mushroom slices.  
The last carton of whole eggs I bought were Organic and I became very sick .. so after that experience, I'm sticking with 100% egg whites. 
... wish I had my own chickens to raise, like I wanted to have a few years back.


----------



## That Guy

Damn.  Thanks a lot.  Now, I'm HUNGRY!

I like eggs . . . fried over medium so that the white is cooked and the yolk soft, scrambled hard, omelet with lots of different stuff, hard boiled, with . . . steak, bacon, potatoes (hash browns or home fries), a tomato adds a nice touch, wheat toast and hot coffee.


----------



## Anne

Over easy, on toast, in a sandwich, omelets with lots of veggies.   Just about any way but raw....I love eggs!!!!    Yes,  nothing can compare to a farm fresh egg; I sure miss having chickens, too.


----------



## Ozarkgal

In warm gooey brownies with a scoop of vanilla frozen yogurt....gonna bake some now!nthego:


----------



## Pappy

Over easy, sausage, white toast and a small bowl of grits with salt and lots of butter. Mmmmmm


----------



## Diwundrin

Ozarkgal said:


> In warm gooey brownies with a scoop of vanilla frozen yogurt....gonna bake some now!nthego:



We have a winna!


----------



## SifuPhil

I like 'em raw ...







Other than that, omelets are my passion - usually with sausage, bacon and plenty of cheese. Just made myself two last night - yum!


----------



## Jambi

Basted is best.


Hardboiled or scrambled medium is good too.


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> In warm gooey brownies with a scoop of vanilla frozen yogurt....gonna bake some now!nthego:



You took the words right outta my mouth.  Yum!


----------



## AZ Jim

*How do you like your eggs?*

Not YOUR eggs, chicken eggs.


----------



## hollydolly

Preferably splattered on the windscreen of the car that keeps parking across my drive...never done it but Boy am I sorely tempted sometimes..


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> Preferably splattered on the windscreen of the car that keeps parking across my drive...never done it but Boy am I sorely tempted sometimes..



Years ago a guy used to park a freaking dump truck in front of my well landscaped nice home.  I stopped him as he parked one day and asked why he chose there to park.  He said, he lived on the cross street and since I was in a cul d sac  it was safer for his truck to park there.  I told him I would like him to move it.  He chose not to agressivly.  Much to my wife's amazement that night a vandal who shall remain unnamed took an ice pick to four of the rear tires.  My wife was home when the next day he had to make two trips to change two tires to get two tires fixed so he could drive away to get the other two fixed.  Attitude didn't help him.


----------



## AZ Jim

I just highjacked my own thread.  Bad Jim....


----------



## Ameriscot

LOL.  Okay.  I'll start.  I like them boiled, fried, scrambled, or poached in eggs benedict.  Or deviled, or in egg salad sandwiches.  Or an omelette with cheese and asparagus.  Yes, I like eggs.


----------



## AZ Jim

Ameriscot said:


> LOL.  Okay.  I'll start.  I like them boiled, fried, scrambled, or poached in eggs benedict.  Or deviled, or in egg salad sandwiches.  Or an omelette with cheese and asparagus.  Yes, I like eggs.



I like 'em boiled, fried over easy (so I can dunk toast), Spanish omelets, fried hard with cheese in a sandwich, egg salad and pretty near anyway I can get 'em.


----------



## applecruncher

Boiled. I used to like scrambled and fried, but now any style other than boiled tends to make me sick. Not sure why; they just don't agree with me. Don't like egg salad and never liked poached - yuk.


----------



## Cookie

A nice omelet with scallions and cheddar cheese hits the spot.


----------



## AZ Jim

applecruncher said:


> Boiled. I used to like scrambled and fried, but now any style other than boiled tends to make me sick. Not sure why; they just don't agree with me. Don't like egg salad and never liked poached - yuk.



You reminded me I also like scrambled, and  like you, poached makes me barf to even think of.


----------



## Lon

I like em raw, hard boiled, over easy, scrambled, omlettes,fried, sunny side up


----------



## Ameriscot

What's wrong with poached?  I love eggs benedict


----------



## Falcon

Like 'em any way.  One of my faves is;  Cut a hole in the center of a slice of bread  with a round cookie cutter. Butter it including the round piece you cut out.
Then put it on a buttered griddle and break a raw egg and dump it in the hole.  Flip it over to do the other side.  Little salt & pepper helps. Serve with bacon, sausage, ham
whatever.  If you don't believe me, watch that movie "Moonstruck".  That's where I got the idea.


----------



## applecruncher

> If you don't believe me, watch that movie "Moonstruck". That's where I got the idea.



Yes, I remember Cher's mother (Olympia Dukakis) cooked breakfast that way. At the time my stomach could tolerate fried eggs; I tried it and liked it.


----------



## Josiah

Almost anyway.


----------



## Falcon

Thanks AC; Couldn't  remember  Olympia's name.  Thanks for helping me out on this.

Glad SOMEBODY remembered the movie.


----------



## AZ Jim

Falcon said:


> Thanks AC; Couldn't  remember  Olympia's name.  Thanks for helping me out on this.
> 
> Glad SOMEBODY remembered the movie.



I'm gonna try it.


----------



## applecruncher

Falcon said:


> Thanks AC; Couldn't remember Olympia's name. Thanks for helping me out on this.
> 
> Glad SOMEBODY remembered the movie.



That ("Moonstruck") was a good movie.....1987....Cher won an Oscar (but I wanted Glenn Close to win for "Fatal Attraction")

Watch out....I am a movie/TV trivia DEMON! 



(okay, bragging over...back to EGGS)


----------



## Cookie

That would be Olympia Dukakis, great actress and a great movie.  

What do you do with the middle part you cut out of the bread, that's what I want to know.


----------



## AZ Jim

Cookie said:


> View attachment 17283 That would be Olympia Dukakis, great actress and a great movie.
> 
> What do you do with the middle part you cut out of the bread, that's what I want to know.



I know only one thing Cookie, you are a cutie....but not an engineer.  You use the center to dunk in the yoke.


----------



## Glinda

I like them hard boiled, in egg salad, sliced up in green salad or potato salad or deviled.  I also like them scrambled or in an omelet or quiche.  I don't much care for runny yolks.  Ick.


----------



## AZ Jim

Glinda said:


> I like them hard boiled, in egg salad, sliced up in green salad or potato salad or deviled.  I also like them scrambled or in an omelet or quiche.  I don't much care for runny yolks.  Ick.



You'll eat 'em as I serve 'em Missy.....Hi Glinda....


----------



## jujube

Preferably un-hatched....


----------



## swaterworth

I love gooey plain omelets!  But what's 'over easy'?


----------



## koala

Falcon.....We call that slice of bread and an egg process a "toad in a hole".


----------



## koala

Falcon said:


> Like 'em any way.  One of my faves is;  Cut a hole in the center of a slice of bread  with a round cookie cutter. Butter it including the round piece you cut out.
> Then put it on a buttered griddle and break a raw egg and dump it in the hole.  Flip it over to do the other side.  Little salt & pepper helps. Serve with bacon, sausage, ham
> whatever.  If you don't believe me, watch that movie "Moonstruck".  That's where I got the idea.



Falcon.....We call that slice of bread and an egg process a "toad in a hole".


----------



## swaterworth

Whoops! sorry.


----------



## Ameriscot

swaterworth said:


> I love gooey plain omelets!  But what's 'over easy'?



Over easy is a fried egg you flip over for a very short time so the yoke isn't as runny.  If you don't flip it it is sunny side up.


----------



## Raven

I like eggs scrambled, in omelets, hard boiled and sliced with potato salad and egg sandwiches
but I cannot eat a  poached egg because the yolk is runny and not fully cooked.


----------



## QuickSilver

I like 'em coddled...   Just like me..


----------



## Pam

I like mine with a kiss....:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Pam, that is too funny! Lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Six health benefits of eggs.  http://authoritynutrition.com/6-reasons-why-eggs-are-the-healthiest-food-on-the-planet/


*3. Eggs Are Loaded With Choline, an Important Nutrient For The Brain*








Choline is a lesser-known nutrient that is often grouped with the B-complex vitamins.

Choline is an essential nutrient for human health and is needed for various processes in the body.

It is required to synthesize the neurotransmitter acetylcholine and is also a component of cell membranes.

A low choline intake has been implicated in liver diseases, cardiovascular disease and neurological disorders.

This nutrient may be especially important for pregnant women. Studies show that a low choline intake can raise the risk of neural tube defects and lead to decreased cognitive function in the offspring.

In a dietary survey in the U.S. from 2003-2004, *over 90% of people* ate less than the daily recommended amount of choline !

The best sources of choline in the diet are egg yolks and beef liver. One large egg contains 113 mg of Choline.


----------



## Ruthanne

*How do you like your Eggs?*

I like omelettes the best with veggies and cheese.  I sometimes have sunny side up or over easy.  Not crazy about scrambled or hard boiled.  I love deviled eggs, though.  Yum!!


----------



## Lon

I Really Like Them


----------



## Shalimar

I love omelettes, deviled eggs, soft scrambled with cheese.


----------



## debbie in seattle

Proper scrambled eggs.   Not those things that are thrown on a griddle and come to you square looking.   The proper scrambled egg that has been whipped prior to placing in a pan and then slowly cooked with the curds shiny and still a tad bit moist.


----------



## Ruthanne

debbie in seattle said:


> Proper scrambled eggs.   Not those things that are thrown on a griddle and come to you square looking.   The proper scrambled egg that has been whipped prior to placing in a pan and then slowly cooked with the curds shiny and still a tad bit moist.


Now that sounds like good scrambled eggs!


----------



## fureverywhere

My favorite is a Greek omelet full of spinach and feta cheese...now I have the munchies for one


----------



## Ruthanne

fureverywhere said:


> My favorite is a Greek omelet full of spinach and feta cheese...now I have the munchies for one


MMMMM.  That sounds so good Fur!


----------



## tnthomas

Eggs fried over-easy; add some medium/hot salsa.

Salsa 
Resipe:



> In a medium-size mixing bowl, combine:
> tomatoes
> onion
> cilantro
> garlic
> lime juice
> tomatillo,
> salt to taste.
> Mix well. Add 1/2 of the jalapeno pepper, and taste. If you desire your salsa with more of a kick, add the remaining 1/2 jalapeno.


----------



## NancyNGA

Over medium with toast and butter.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I love eggs any style. I often serve breakfast for dinner.


----------



## Shalimar

Tn, please, what is tomatillo?


----------



## Ruthanne

tnthomas said:


> Eggs fried over-easy; add some medium/hot salsa.
> 
> Salsa
> Resipe:


My mouth is watering now!


----------



## Pappy

Over medium, hash browns, grits and a biscuit.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> Over medium, hash browns, grits and a biscuit.


I could go for that about now!


----------



## Guitarist

debbie in seattle said:


> Proper scrambled eggs.   Not those things that are thrown on a griddle and come to you square looking.   The proper scrambled egg that has been whipped prior to placing in a pan and then slowly cooked with the curds shiny and still a tad bit moist.



That is the only way I know how to scramble eggs! 

I prefer them fried, though, sunny side up, still a little runny, on buttered toast.  And deviled eggs, with paprika for added color.


----------



## fureverywhere

I haven't had deviled eggs in ages...have to whip some up one day


----------



## Falcon

Same as Ruth n Jersey.  Any style.


----------



## Buckeye

As part of the Loco Moco at Ken's House of Pancakes in Hilo.


----------



## tnthomas

Shalimar said:


> Tn, please, what is tomatillo?



They are little green Mexican tomatoes.  Tomatillo


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Tn.


----------



## WheatenLover

I love eggs -- any way they are cooked is fine with me.  When I cook them for myself, they are either scrambled or over easy, and I use pasteurized eggs because they are not well-done.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot N Annie said:


> As part of the Loco Moco at Ken's House of Pancakes in Hilo.


And what is that?


----------



## Buckeye

Ruthanne said:


> And what is that?



Ruthanne - It is NOT for the diet conscious or the faint of heart!  And I can never eat the whole thing.

Here's a link to Wikipedia 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loco_moco


----------



## SeaBreeze

I only like scrambled eggs or omelets.  A lot of times I'll saute some finely chopped onions and roasted red peppers first.  Then add some dry chives, parsley and a dash of milk to my eggs before they go in the pan.  Sometimes I eat them in a whole wheat tortilla, but mostly just on the plate with a bagel and butter on the side.


----------



## Ameriscot

omelette with cheese, onions, ham or bacon
scrambled plain
scrambled with smoked salmon
over easy
boiled
deviled eggs


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot N Annie said:


> Ruthanne - It is NOT for the diet conscious or the faint of heart!  And I can never eat the whole thing.
> 
> Here's a link to Wikipedia
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loco_moco


Wow, that's quite a feast!!


----------



## AuntieV

Basted, Soft Boiled, Poached or Over so the white is fully cooked but the yolk is still slightly runny. If the white is still slime I am through eating. I do not like scrambled eggs or omelets.


----------



## Ruthanne

AuntieV said:


> Basted, Soft Boiled, Poached or Over so the white is fully cooked but the yolk is still slightly runny. If the white is still slime I am through eating. I do not like scrambled eggs or omelets.


I like poached and over and basted, too AuntieV!  I have a taste for eggs now.  Yum.


----------



## senile1

love eggs, you can fry/boil/scramble them/pickle them, you can make an omelet, Anyway but raw, do not forget the hot sauce.


----------



## Ruthanne

senile1 said:


> love eggs, you can fry/boil/scramble them/pickle them, you can make an omelet, Anyway but raw, do not forget the hot sauce.


I got to try that hot sauce with them but not too hot, my stomach can't handle too hot.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I like mine with a kiss.

Apart from that, I like poached eggs with smoked haddock for breakfast.

We often grow Tomatillo in our polytunnel.  We use them in salsa, chutney etc..


----------



## JaniceM

Any and every style except poached in water.  

Favorite, though:  2-3 over-easy fried eggs with yolks cooked, on top of grits, with gravy poured over it all-  and homemade hash browns on the side.


----------



## IKE

I like my eggs over easy and preferably with a thick slice of fried ham.


----------



## Shalimar

Omelette. Stuffed with onions, sweet red peppers, mushrooms. Topped with grated cheese.


----------



## terry123

I had 2 this morning cooked medium with hot biscuits, bacon and honey.  Usually its just English muffin with bacon but I went all out today.  Its 3:00pm and I am not hungry.  Will eat a light dinner around 5:00 and go back to my light breakfasts again for awhile!


----------



## Aunt Bea

For breakfast I like them sunny side up.

I also like a fried egg sandwich with ketchup.  A dozen eggs, a loaf of spongy white bread, a pound of cheap margarine and a bottle of ketchup helped me to survive when I got my first apartment.  If I was rolling in dough I added a half gallon of milk, a sack of potatoes and a sack of onions.

If I have some leftover tomato sauce I like to poach a couple of eggs in the spicy sauce with a sprinkle of grated cheese and a slice or two of crunchy Italian toast.  I link of warmed over Italian hot sausage on the side doesn't hurt!


----------



## Falcon

Almost any way but raw.

  Please read this anecdote:  Company is coming for dinner tonight and  you're concocting an expensive
  menu for them.

You are stirring up a bowl  of exotic and expensive ingredients  and now the recipe calls for an egg to be added.

*Warning !*  Do not;  repeat,  DO  NOT  break the egg directly into the bowl !

   Break it into a different dish.  Then;  if it looks OK,  add it to the bowl.

 Reason: Not too much recently, but I have broken a few eggs containing  blood spots and one time

  found the beginnings of a newly formed baby chick !

You wouldn't want your company to find any of that gorp in their food.  and neither  would  YOU !


----------



## Camper6

debbie in seattle said:


> Proper scrambled eggs.   Not those things that are thrown on a griddle and come to you square looking.   The proper scrambled egg that has been whipped prior to placing in a pan and then slowly cooked with the curds shiny and still a tad bit moist.



No way whipped and all yellow.?

I cook them until the white is done and then I incorporate the yolk and make it nice and fluffy.

All yellow is what we used to get at the golf course.  Anyone can cook that.


----------



## CeeCee

I like all types of egg dishes but I don't like eggs that should be runny over cooked.  Don't like them slimy either.  Has to be just right!

But I'd rather they be undercooked than over cooked.

When I'm not watching carbs, I'll have an egg sandwich like Aunt Bea but will put mayo on one side and ketchup on the other.

I always have eggs for breakfast if I'm not eating my Fiber One cereal.  Prefer omelets for breakfast with some veggies and cheese.

I also like egg salad made with avocado instead of mayo...healthier. 

I usually use just egg whites sometimes or do half and half in an omelet but that was mainly before eggs were good for you again...plus there's more protein that way.


----------



## Trade




----------



## nvtribefan

Poached medium.


----------



## Buckeye

Just had a flash-back to the movie "Cool Hand Luke" where Paul Newman (Luke) bets he can eat 50 eggs in one hour....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAkzEusQLBw


----------



## IKE




----------



## Shalimar

IKE said:


> View attachment 42094


Hahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## IKE

The world record for eating hard boiled eggs was set by Joey Chestnut on Oct. 5, 2013......he ate 141 eggs in 8 minutes. 

Anybody here want to try for 142 ?


----------



## helenbacque

I love eggs cooked any way.  My favorite is sunny-side up with yolk still runny and served on top of a slice of Texas Toast.


----------



## SeaBreeze

This man makes designs out of his eggs. https://www.instagram.com/the_eggshibit/


----------



## CindyLouWho

So cool, SeaBreeze. He is quite the artist. I wonder if he eats his creations.


----------



## Lethe200

Love 'em in any way, shape or form, except for hard-fried or deep-fried (yes, we have been faced with deep-fried hard-boiled eggs in restaurants). 

Not fond of Chinese "thousand year eggs", except when I'm in the hospital recovering from surgery, which has happened twice. I have NO idea why jook (rice porridge) and black eggs appeals to me when I'm finally able to face food, because neither one of those foods appeals to me at any other time! However, they are a classic 'invalid' food for easy digestibility....although it may speak to how bad the food is at the Kaiser HMO hospital, LOL!!


----------



## HiDesertHal

Don't like 'em over at all.  Only scrambled or an omelette, with salt.     

Hal


----------



## RadishRose

Faberge'd


----------



## Marie5656

*One of my favorite You Tube creators is The Wolfe Pit.  Here is his take on egg salad





*


----------



## IFortuna

Huevos rancheros, chorizo and eggs, over medium, shakshuka, hard boiled, soft boiled, deviled, poached, scrambled in fried rice, omelet,
Denny's skillet with chorizo, I don't eat them raw anymore, eggs Benedict, egg salad, etc. More? 

For those who like egg white, they are missing out on all the vitamins and half of the protein.  The yolks are the vitally nutritious part of the egg.  Dietary cholesterol has been found not to influence one's blood cholesterol. Only about 30% of people are hyper sensitive to eggs or with a genetic disorder. For the majority of people, eggs raise the good cholesterol, HDL.

I eat 2 or three a day. If I miss them, I notice the difference in my energy.

The yolks can prevent degenerative eye disease due to the lutein and zeaxanthin they provide.

So much more here : https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/10-proven-health-benefits-of-eggs#TOC_TITLE_HDR_9


----------



## RadishRose

Well done!


----------

